# Best Permanent Red Hair Dye



## gildedangel (May 18, 2009)

What do you all think the best red permanent hair dye is? Please include brand and colors if you can! I have been using Natural Instincts in Rosewood and I haven't been terribly happy with it. It tints my hair red (my natural hair color is dark brown), but it only shows up bright in the sun. I want an obnoxiously bright dark red color and I am ready to try permanent hair dye. Any recommendations? Thanks!


----------



## Shimmer (May 18, 2009)

Garnier Nutrisse. Any of them in the greenbox.


----------



## Robby_Raynebow (May 18, 2009)

I personally love the ION color brillance dyes from sally's but Ive been usign them and I have to redye like every week.


----------



## vocaltest (May 18, 2009)

l'oreal majirel 5.62 and 0.600. nothing beats it.


----------



## gildedangel (May 18, 2009)

Sadly I do not have access to a Sally's and I don't have the training to do that type of dye. The problem with Garnier is that they don't have a dark bright red, they only have a light bright red. Any other suggestions would be appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## Shimmer (May 18, 2009)

what color red are you wanting?


----------



## gildedangel (May 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_what color red are you wanting?_

 
I am looking for a medium to dark bright red. No red-browns, just red. Bright and obnoxious is prefered, but not required. I want something like Natural Insticts Maylasian Cherry or brighter in permanent hair dye form.


----------



## NeonKitten (May 18, 2009)

wella's reds are amazing! they last forever but i think you have to go somewhere like vidal sassoon to get their colors


----------



## Shimmer (May 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_I am looking for a medium to dark bright red. No red-browns, just red. Bright and obnoxious is prefered, but not required. I want something like Natural Insticts Maylasian Cherry or brighter in permanent hair dye form._

 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...up/FOTDs/9.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...p/07c0abb4.jpg

Like that?

Mine's not red brown, it's RED. Fire engine flaming bright stop light oh my god did you see her hair RED. 
If you're looking for something like that, Garnier Nutrisse Hot Tamale.


----------



## lovekrumpet (May 18, 2009)

I will definitely be taking that recommendation in the future, Shimmer. I'm always on the look out for that sort of red. =)


----------



## Fataliya (May 18, 2009)

I've been using Loreal Feria for years and years. I use any of the ones that say intense red or something like that, on the box. It comes with a little tube of blood red "boost" dye that you mix into the haircolor bottle with the other stuff. Love it.

Hope this link works: Skincare, cosmetics, haircare, haircolor, hair styling and men's line : L'OrÃal Paris


----------



## gildedangel (May 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...up/FOTDs/9.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...p/07c0abb4.jpg

Like that?

Mine's not red brown, it's RED. Fire engine flaming bright stop light oh my god did you see her hair RED. 
If you're looking for something like that, Garnier Nutrisse Hot Tamale._

 
That is just about perfect! It's a little light, the dye won't lighten my hair to that color. I will try either Hot Tamale or Pomegrante! Thank you so much!


----------



## kathyp (Aug 17, 2009)

Garnier's reds are RED. I sort of wish I hadn't colored my hair this weekend, or I'd be checking them out, too. (Willing my hair to grow out.)

I can't seem to find it in anymore, but years ago Clairol's Herbal Essences (not Natural Instincts) made my brown hair a true, bright red with no orange or burgundy tones. Granted, I also put Manic Panic's Pillarbox Red over the top. (Oh the memories of waking up to stained pillowcases.)


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 17, 2009)

Garnier has great reds.  No. 660 is a great intense Red-auburn.  Try the 100% line - those are no-shit intense colors.


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 17, 2009)

I have been using Feria's Ruby Rush color, it is beautiful even though it fades fast!


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 17, 2009)

I swear by Feria.  Love it.


----------



## slowdownbaby (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice 'nd easy have great color choices too


----------



## Candy Christ (Sep 12, 2009)

Not sure about their red choices but L'Oreal Superior Prefrence is amazing. The only dye that hasn't faded/washed out, lasts almost or exactly two months for me. I've heard red is a color that's hard to maintain, what shampoo do you use?


----------



## Babylard (Sep 13, 2009)

i use dikson meches impulse colour in rosso red (fuscia red) but i dont know how easy it is to find. i get it from a salon supplier and i mix it 1 part dye 2 parts peroxide 30 volume. like shimmer, its a ridiculous bright shade of red when its fresh and then it fades to a lovely dark red. i had dark dark brown almost black hair with lighter streaks. so it depends on what your hair is now and if u are going to bleach or not.

http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/f...DSC00026-1.jpg 
not freshly dyed


----------



## revinn (Sep 14, 2009)

I've been usually Perfect 10 in Ginger in a Snap. I love the color, but it does fade quite quickly.


----------



## hello_kitty (Sep 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Candy Christ* 

 
_Not sure about their red choices but L'Oreal Superior Prefrence is amazing. The only dye that hasn't faded/washed out, lasts almost or exactly two months for me. I've heard red is a color that's hard to maintain, what shampoo do you use?_

 
I've always heard a sulfate-free shampoo is the way to go.  

I have a really hard time getting red to last more than a few days before major fading, so I just ordered some nice shampoo and am going to redye and see exactly how well that holds true.  Either way, sulfate-free is just a lot nicer on your hair!


----------



## kathyp (Sep 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_ I have been using Natural Instincts in Rosewood and I haven't been terribly happy with it. It tints my hair red (my natural hair color is dark brown), but it only shows up bright in the sun._

 
Going back to Natural Instincts for a moment, I've used shades in the warm/golden family in the past, Pecan to be exact, and got a nice, deep auburn. 

Reading some of the MUA reviews, a lot of people aren't too happy with how red some of the shades come out, especially the darker ones, but I like red hair on me, so I was okay with it.

Has anyone with dark hair used Spiced Tea or Cinnaberry? I'm sitting on a box of Cinnaberry at the moment, but wonder if Spiced Tea would be a better shade.


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 17, 2009)

L'Oreal - Excellence - L'Oreal Excellence HiColor Red

Don't be afraid of mixing your own dye! This stuff is the best, esp if u have dark brown hair! All you need to do is buy a dye bottle, the color, a bottle of developer-20v lifts 2 shades(most store kits give u this which is why alot of girls get brassy)30v lifts 3 shades ect...you should use l'oreals oreor developer with this dye, and then I always purchase a packette of deep conditioner to use afterwards just like the drugstore kits give you. I don't have red hair but I use this brands beige dark blonde shade and I love it.


----------



## ikillz0mbs (May 9, 2011)

Best hair dye ever is: Féria by L'Oréal,
I use the Ruby Rush color and never in my life have I been complemented so much on my hair! I have had professional salon stylists tell me I have THE BEST hair and color they have seen and I do it in my kitchen sink for around 12$ if I can get my dye on sale. I have naturally light brown hair but the cool thing about this dye was it dyed right over light black hair! I seriously recommend this brand of dye to anybody who wants sexy bright red hair!


----------



## jamieleighh (May 30, 2011)

What is the best thing to choose for BRIGHT red hair. Im trying to get a bright red and blacken the underneath, but I dont want to have to experiment to much.


----------



## cjus2473 (Jun 13, 2011)

go to justforredheads.com...they have the best products if you are a redhead...i mix two of the hennas together and it leaves my hair fantastic and i get compliments on how natural it looks - cause it is from a natural product


----------



## Nicala (Jun 15, 2011)

I love Ion Color Brilliance in Intense Medium Red Blonde. Bright, permanent, vibrant shade!


----------



## sophiageorgina (Jun 19, 2011)

Best Red Hair Dye. L'Oreal Paris - Feria P76 pure spice power.

  	http://www.loreal-paris.co.uk/hair-colour/all-over-color/feria/p76-pure-spice-power.aspx


----------



## cappuccino (Aug 27, 2011)

Could anyone recommend a dye that will achieve this colour? Obviously it's a red/combination of reds from the Majirouge range, so if anyone could pin point the exact colours, that would be great!


----------



## lovelydisarray (Aug 31, 2011)

I noticed that Garnier Nutrisse has been mentioned a few times, but if you are looking for a bright red, you need to make sure you buy the Garnier Nutrisse Ultra Colors (they are labeled as being made for dark hair). I believe they have three different shades. I use R3 which is the brightest. It HONESTLY barely fades. The only reason I need to dye my hair again is because my roots start to show. I love this color!!

  	Link to the color:
http://www.garnierusa.com/_en/_us/o...ER&prdcode=P53201&varcode=603084223572&back=1

  	Pic of the color on me for reference:




  	Hope that helped!


----------



## lovelydisarray (Aug 31, 2011)

The same brand I suggested for the original post, but a different shade. Hope that helps!!

  	http://www.garnierusa.com/_en/_us/our_products/shades-haircolor.aspx?tpcode=OUR_PRODUCTS^PRD_HAIRCOLOR^NUTRISSE_ULTRA_COLOR^NUTRISSE_ULTRA_COLOR_DISCOVER&prdcode=P53201&varcode=603084223572&back=1





cappuccino said:


> Could anyone recommend a dye that will achieve this colour? Obviously it's a red/combination of reds from the Majirouge range, so if anyone could pin point the exact colours, that would be great!


----------



## cappuccino (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you for the suggestion!  However, I would rather use a salon colour, not a box dye.


----------



## lovelydisarray (Sep 2, 2011)

good luck to you!


----------



## justfivebyfive (Sep 3, 2011)

hey guys, what color/brand would you suggest for this shade of red? My hair's pretty much dark like hers (I dyed it light brown, going to dye it dark again this week) and I want to do the ends like that. Probably will bleach the ends and dye them red. Help please?

http://justfivebyfive.tumblr.com/post/9682950650/i-want-to-do-my-hair-like-this


----------



## cappuccino (Sep 4, 2011)

^ That red is lovely. I wouldn't mind a red like that!


----------



## lulu31589 (Dec 9, 2011)

where do you buy this?


----------



## leelopp (Dec 30, 2011)

i have had that colour hair before i used swarsqoff live colour (i think thats how u spell it) they sell it in superdrug


----------



## chileankiwi (Jan 12, 2012)

I used the Garnier Dark to Red dye and it washed out so much after one day... it sucked.


----------



## amanderson2000 (Feb 12, 2012)

The best red I have ever had was number 047 Disco Infreno buy Clairol/Herbal Essences, however it was discontinued and I cannot find any red to match it.


----------



## BenKelsson (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey! I may be male, but I can sure tell something about auburn hair color. For most of my life I was natural auburn hair colored. Well, I'm 42 now and I'm shaving my head; You already know why. But on the other hand - I loooooove auburn hair color - my wife "wears" it. She was actually artificial blonde for more than 20 years, but she decided to change that few months ago. I can tell auburn red hair changed many things. I wouldn't wanna name all of them, but there are significant changes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I hope this won't be considered spam or anything like that, but there's a nice website right about auburn hair color I'd recommend to any woman:
http://www.squidoo.com/auburnhaircolor
  	Bottom line: girls, use auburn hair color - it shows passion and joy!


----------



## jessicaski (Feb 29, 2012)

Shimmer said:


> If you're looking for something like that, Garnier Nutrisse Hot Tamale.


	I've always wanted to try that color but was afraid it would turn my hair orange... What color did you start with?  Did you prep your hair at all before dyeing?


----------



## JALIVIA (Mar 5, 2012)

heyup chick can someone please tell me, are all these red colours you've died it taking effect after you've had dark hair like dark brown?xxxx


----------



## jackytheripper (Apr 16, 2012)

I use Maji Rouge 7.4 and a red booster, I love, been using it for years!


----------



## ashleyc311 (Aug 13, 2012)

i am useing fiera and i have the same problem... so dont use the fiera...


----------



## missjanine3 (Dec 27, 2012)

Use Splat...
  	Its not permanent but its Demi-permanent and last a long time. Demi-permanent is one step below permanent. It has a bleaching kit and after you bleach your hair use the dye and its like fire truck red and its amazing!!! And as far as I know the bleach doesn't kill your hair. I know some people get scared bleaching their hair but so far I had no problem with it. Also if you get this stuff i suggest getting that shampoo and conditioner for red heads, to help the color last longer.


----------



## LittleRedRiding (Mar 11, 2013)

I REALLY  want to dye my hair red but i dont know what kind to do it with


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 11, 2013)

Go to a salon and get a consultation.


----------



## martiangurll (Mar 12, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *LittleRedRiding* 



 	I REALLY  want to dye my hair red but i dont know what kind to do it with



  What is your current hair color and is it natural or colored???


----------



## Sophiaaa (Mar 17, 2013)

You may try Garnier. Many professional hairstylist and user tend to agree that Garnier is the best permanent hair color out there but you should be extra cautious while using dye your hair.


----------



## itgirl13 (Jul 28, 2013)

Pervana hair color is the best for reds.lasts forever. They also make stains called vivids that are great for 're-intensifying color. The stain coats only the outer layers of hair shaft so it is non damaging. Look it up online


----------



## itgirl13 (Jul 28, 2013)

If you are truly dark brown stick to reds that have the numbers 2,3, or 4 in front of them. If you want to avoid Orange make sure the red has a little bit of a pink or violet cast. If you like it really vibrant you will need to do two steps. buy lightening powder and developer, or from a cubs or Walgreen something that says frosting or lightening, and mix it with shampoo. Lather damp hair with the mixture until it looks reddish Orange then rinse. This Is less damaging then the bleach on its own. If using permanent red wait 24 hrs before applying the red. If using manic panic or Pervana vivids, or another great long lasting one called Jerome Russel punky colors, (available at ulta), then you can use it immediately after rinsing out bleach mixture.


----------



## itgirl13 (Jul 28, 2013)

All reds fade fast. Red requires a lot of maintenance. This is because the molecules used in red hair color are larger so they don't stay in the cuticle very long


----------



## Jessica Gager (Jul 31, 2013)

omg! I use the same thing, and I love it and all, but I can NOT go swimming with out having to re-dye it every single time! I am like soo tired of this semi-permanent junk!


----------



## blushAHOLIC (Aug 5, 2013)

i just went red yesterday, today will be my first time doing a fotd with red hair.
  	what kind of makeup do you wear with the red hair.


----------



## Jeana Marie (Aug 5, 2013)

I was going through my old FB pics and I had to show when I went red (Ariana Grande) shade of red. LOL I didn't even KNOW she existed when I did this color but Im in my 20s lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








   Just a warning especially if u bleach it before and the red fades u will look like this:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  LOL my skin is broken out in these pics and I was playing around with self tanner.  The ginger wouldn't be so bad if I had lighter features (light eyebrows eyelashes blue or green eyes and pink undertones).


----------



## blushAHOLIC (Aug 5, 2013)

my new color . its semi perm and its by hoyu bigen


----------



## Jeana Marie (Aug 5, 2013)

Very purrrrdy Im color correcting and thinking of going red this month after seeing a groupon ad.


----------



## Jeana Marie (Aug 6, 2013)

Also, Im thinking sulfate free shampoo will do the trick.


----------



## vykie syck (Oct 3, 2013)

lovelydisarray said:


> I noticed that Garnier Nutrisse has been mentioned a few times, but if you are looking for a bright red, you need to make sure you buy the Garnier Nutrisse Ultra Colors (they are labeled as being made for dark hair). I believe they have three different shades. I use R3 which is the brightest. It HONESTLY barely fades. The only reason I need to dye my hair again is because my roots start to show. I love this color!!
> 
> Link to the color:
> http://www.garnierusa.com/_en/_us/o...ER&prdcode=P53201&varcode=603084223572&back=1
> ...


 

  I have been tempted to use this product myself, but my hair is a naturally strawberry blonde, so I don't know how bright it will come out. 
  Has anyone else with blonde or lighter natural hair used it before? If so was it worth it? 
  I love red, the brighter the better, if I could get it like Ariel from The Little Mermaid, without having to bleach it blonde first, I would be so happy! 
  I personally use L'Oreal Preference, it doesn't fade as fast as I thought, and gives a good even color, but the reds tend to be more on the auburn brown side, I guess to be more natural looking, but me? I love a bright ruby red! 


  Link to the color:
http://www.garnierusa.com/_en/_us/o...ER&prdcode=P53201&varcode=603084223572&back=1

  Thank you everyone!


----------



## mary42 (Oct 27, 2013)

LOve the shade of red in  your hair..I have used garnier 3u deep r intense red.I have dark  Brown hair but it has been coloured in many shades of reds and browns  and also i have thick hair.. i would love to have a brighter red  . I was thinking of trying Ruby rush from loreal fiera again but garnier ultra is catching my eye also. Any advice to achieve a nice red i would appreciate it and by the way i dont want to bleach .. Thank you ..


----------



## mary42 (Oct 27, 2013)

will feria loreal power reds work on my dark hair . I have thick curly hair and its been coloured different shades of reds and browns . Any advice suggestions would be appreciated . I am contemplating between ruby rush feria or one of the garner ultras. excuse my spelling mistakes..


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 28, 2013)

If you want the red to show up, you'll need to bleach it first, and that is something I believe should be left to the pros unless you absolutely know what you're doing.


----------



## Quirke333 (Apr 25, 2014)

RED is my favorite hair color. since my hair is 2 feet long, i only dye it twice a year. there is a math equation. u plug in the measured length of your hair and calculate. the answer is the number of times per year you can dye your hair without causing damage from the permanent dye. of course u can damage your hair with other products-hair spray,gels,.... actions-drying,curling,straightening.... and environment- living in too dry desert, salt-air,... seems like everyone is dying hair red these days. been dying mine various reds for about 6 yrs.
  u wanted best reds to check out. my favs are
  1. Vidal Sassoon-Merlot Vibrant Red
  2. Loreal Paris Feria- MANY great RED shades, try these- Ruby Rush, Ruby Fusion, Crushed Garnet, Chocolate Cherry, Cardinal, Brilliant Bordeaux, Red Velvet, Blowout Burgundy.
  3. Natural Instincts- Malaysian Cherry.
  there are 2 other brands i want to try but, havn't yet. A. Dark&Lovely spicey Red, and Creme of Nature intense red. both of those are for African Am. hair but, i'm thinking that b-cuz of that, my finer,less-textured hair would work better. they both would probably condition more, maybe last longer? plus the creme of nature one has organic ingredients. we have very little $ and i only dye every 6mo. apr+oct. I find many reds on clearance $4 max. good reds in $1 Tree. $1 each. those are the only ones i need 2 boxes of to dye so $2 total. all other brands i use 1 box. i would use any of the Feria REDS again. check out the shades in person at the store. here in N.AZ. Safeway+Walmart have many of the reds.


  if u use hair gel, i highly recommend using Fruit of the Earth Clear, 100% Aloe gel. it improves ur hair as it holds and washes out easily.


----------



## Jeana Marie (Apr 27, 2014)

I go to sally beauty supply and use ION color brilliance in 7IR/6IR way better than box dye


----------



## dyingforyou (Sep 8, 2014)

for my red i typically use manic panic rock'n'roll red because it gives me the bright ass red i want but this last time i wanted something a little more permanent so i used the l'oreal excellence hicolor in red hot (the black packaging). it actually came out a lot darker than i thought it was going to (see display pic!) but i actually really liked it so i left it. i've also used the same l'oreal brand/name but in the orange packaging, but i like the black one better. when i first went red, i used joico and that stuff STAYS. i used the joico scarlet and crimson colors, i don't remember the numbers, but they are beautiful! i refuse to ever use box dyes again.


----------

